# Replacing Timing Chain on 2002



## Plainsgrl (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello,
I have a 2002 Maxima, 101k (I know, I drive like a Grandma, LOL). The only problems I've had wit this car are sticky power windows and the bose system. The dealer says 3,800 to fix. Everyone is telling me to put that down on a new car, but I LOVE MY MAXIMA. They say that once you open an engine at that age that other problems will pop up. I always do the required maintenance, and I'm not a gearhead, just like to drive a nice-looking fast car. What do you all say? I feel like it can be fixed and run for a few more years.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Get a second opinion on the repair, and if you want to save money don't do it at the dealer.
There are kits available that will save big money instead buying all the components separately from Nissan. There are places that specialize in rebuilding engines. I doubt there is currently anyone at your dealership who has actually changed the chains on a 2002 Maxima. Frankly I think they are engaging in bill inflation to get you to buy a new car.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From the title of your thread it says "replacing timing chain". What is actually wrong with the chain assembly? 101,000 mi isn't that much for Nissan engines; you can expect mileages of over 300,000 or more. If there really is a problem with the chain assembly, get additional opinions from other repair shops; IMO I would just replace the chain assembly rather then buying another car.


----------

